# Its all my fault



## amandiepants

I feel so bad.. i felt Tabasco's water and it was so cold so i put a lamp by his tank and left.. and the room temperature got so hot that his water got too hot and he died. i feel like such a monster. if only i didn't put the lamp next to his tank he would still be alive right now. i pray he did not suffer. I'm really distraught over this right now...


----------



## fleetfish

I'm sorry you lost your boy ... mistakes like this happen to all of us, don't blame yourself.


----------



## amandiepants

i shouldve NEVER put the lamp on when it was hot outside. his water was so cold i was only trying to help.. i loved him so much and he was sooo happy i just bought him new everything and i took such good care of him


----------



## fleetfish

I know how you feel. I lost my favourite female betta yesterday and she meant the world to me.


----------



## amandiepants

it wouldve been so much different if he died on his own but he would still be here if it wasnt for me


----------



## LolaQuigs

I'm so sorry. I know what a horrible feeling it is to know that you lost a betta because of something you did or didn't do. Last month I lost my first betta Ganymede; the filter intake cover must have come off and he got sucked in. It was so awful and I couldn't stop beating myself up for not checking ocassionally to make sure it was secure. I'm still not over it. 

But the important thing is to know that accidents do happen. As horrible as the experiences are, we must learn from them.


----------



## amandiepants

ty so much guys.. and yes i understand the feeling you mean... gosh i cant stop thinking about it


----------



## karlhague

Sorry for your loss.

Try not to beat yourself up too much over this, I know its hard, But you were only trying to do what your betta needed to thrive..


----------



## Johnificent

:O accidents happen...


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, accidents do haappen and you were only trying to do what you thought was best for your betta. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

Oh no, I'm so sorry! Don't beat yourself up though, we've all made mistakes. I lost 4 guppies and 2 bettas to Ich because I never cleaned the tank with soap and switched out the gravel after the first fish in the tank got Ich and died. I didn't even know it was Ich until the 6th fish died. But I didn't give up, and now I own 3 bettas, and it would be 4 but I gave one betta to my brother. They are all very healthy and happy. Don't give up!


----------



## Pekemom

Amandie, something similar to that has happened to all of us. As someone already said, we just learn from our mistakes and become better people because of it. You are a good betta parent. The best prescription - go adopt another betta. It really will make you feel better to care for something and it will be an opportunity to use all your equipment and make a happy home for a little fish who needs a good life!


----------



## LolaQuigs

Pekemom said:


> The best prescription - go adopt another betta. It really will make you feel better to care for something and it will be an opportunity to use all your equipment and make a happy home for a little fish who needs a good life!


This is really good advice. When Ganymede died I didn't think I was ready for another fish yet. But it was really hard to look at the empty space on the counter where his tank used to be, so I decided to start looking for another fish. I still miss Ganymede, but having another fish to take care of has really helped me.


----------



## amandiepants

i agree!


----------



## Aluyasha

Accidental deaths are always the hardest. Once, years back, I noticed the water was a little cold in my Betta tank so I turned it up and fell asleep. When I woke up my fish was cooked. The water temp had to be at least 100 degrees. I felt soo bad. I still do. But I try to keep that mistake in my mind as a learning tool to make sure I am extra alert with their temps. That is all you can really do.
I am sorry for your loss. I wish these things never happened.


----------



## Gnome507

Sorry for your loss  At least he is in Fishy Heaven eating all the blood worms he wants.


----------



## amandiepants

Aluyasha said:


> Accidental deaths are always the hardest. Once, years back, I noticed the water was a little cold in my Betta tank so I turned it up and fell asleep. When I woke up my fish was cooked. The water temp had to be at least 100 degrees. I felt soo bad. I still do. But I try to keep that mistake in my mind as a learning tool to make sure I am extra alert with their temps. That is all you can really do.
> I am sorry for your loss. I wish these things never happened.


thank you sooooooooooo much for your support that meant so much to me to hear that! i really needed to hear that you knew what i was going through. thanks to all you guys!!:thankyou:


----------



## Goomba3

It's okay, mistakes happen. You've learned from it, and even though you can't go back in time, you can help from making the same mistake in the future. So sorry for your loss, though. It's never easy losing a friend, especially if you consider it your fault.


----------



## Aluyasha

Well I am glad that my experince can at least make someone feel a little better.


----------

